# The Road to Sicily



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

I have read several posts on this site complaining about the road south from Naples to Villa San Giovanni to get the ferry to Italy.

We drove from Pompei to Villa San Giovanni yesterday, some 290 miles in 6.5 hours, max speed 60 mph, with a lunch stop and a diversion to the seaside for afternoon tea. The A3 Autostrada in Calabria is in the process of being reconstructed about half of which is complete, 40 miles under construction with several long contraflows. Due to the very light traffic on this road there were no hold ups. Yes there are a few bumps, mostly expansion joints but it did not trouble us even in 6.5T MH.

The work being undertaken is very challenging in this mountainous area and very expensive. Makes our government, all flavours look like cheap skates.

Found by chance that there are 2 ferry routes from Villa San Giovanni to Sicily:-

1. From the North of Villa San Giovanni to Messina

2. A mostly freight ferry from Villa San Giovanni/Bluvia to 4.5 miles south of Messina. Access to this ferry is very easy from A3 and you do not have to drive through Messina.

Both cost €55 for MH.


----------



## daimlermg (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks selstrom

I am going down there next month so this is most useful info.

Is the freight ferry from Villa San Giovanni/Bluvia to 4.5 miles south of Messina easy to find.

Also any recommendations for campsites on the island, I have no plan of where to go or stay yet just going to see what we find.

PS
How warm is it down there now.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

If you are coming back same way it is 95 euro for an open return (valid I think for 6 months). As to temp at the moment it has been in double figures every morning at 8:30 for the last forthnight, midday between 15 and 24 in Catania.

Dick

ps there is also a ferry from Reggio, and If it is of interest thr irace bronzes have been back on show in the museum for 5 weeks now


----------



## daimlermg (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks Dick


----------



## Morcko (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi,going that way on April 23 taking 10 days to reach there returning to uk in June sometime,,Les


----------

